# Pacific Rim



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

I hope this topic fits here. Who doesn't like giant monster movies?!? This movie looks awesome. I can't get around to seeing it until next Friday and I am almost excited as my 2 boys. If anyone sees this let the rest of us know if it is good but not too many spoilers ok. Thanks everybody.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Well I was pleasantly surprised today when my wife suggested that we all go and see it on the Big D theater. What an experience!! This movie is awesome! Actually better than I was hoping for. The sound effects are incredible, it took an hour after the movie was over for my heart to stop racing. The special effects are just unbelievable. Thank God it was loud because my kids were cheering for half of the movie. If your looking for a good flick then check it out.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

My son and I did make it on Friday and saw it 3D. I'm a big Guillermo del Toro fan so it was hard for me not to like it. You could actually see the fight scenes. It wasn't over powered by the destruction like all the Transformer movies. I really liked it.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, I too am a big Guillermo fan. I had no idea he was involved with this film. I totally passed on this one, guess I just might have to give this one a second look.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Hopefully going next week if time allows


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Saw it last night. It was a total blast. I'm taking my sons to see it in a few hours.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Great movie! Very much worth seeing!


----------

